# Need Testors F-18 Instructions



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

As the subject says, the kit arrived without them. Private sale... Oh well!

Anyone know of an archive online?

Would Testor's charge for a new set?

Just wondering if anyone has walked in my shoes before.

Cheers, :thumbsup: 
Links


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Which kit number is it?


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

I certainly have a copy if this is the metal 1:48 scale kit.


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guys, was on a long det and apparently my email alert was turned off so I had no idea you had responded.

Either way - the decal sheet is marked "N 581" down by the name. Does that sound about right? I am unable to find any marking stamped into the parts or sprue.

Many thanks,
Links


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a set of instructions for a Testors F/A-18 Top Gun. #7524. If that is what you need, let me know. Maybe I could scan them and e-mail them to you.

tom


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Tom,

That'd be quite kind of you - I'll PM my email addy.

Cheers,
Links


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll give it a try tonite.

tom


----------

